# Need help updating infotainment software/firmware on 2017 Cruze LT.



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Infotainment update?


Hi! Newbie here :) Just got my first Cruze 3 months ago. It's a 2017 LT. I was wondering if there are any available updates for the infotainment system in this year/trim. And if not, has anyone successfully installed a unit from a newer year in it's place, if that's possible?




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

